# health care



## djh1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello everyone.
Now that kids have flown nest my wife and I are selling up in the uk and planning to move to the East of Malaga. We are in our mid/late 50's and I am in receipt of a fairly decent Gov pension. My only concern is the recent reports that the uk will no longer supply ex pats with medical treatment even though they have paid nat. Ins.all their lives.Some reports say that it costs €60 each to register for health care and others say private ins is required. All comments appreciated.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You wouldn't have had healthcare until receipt of state pension anyway with the S1 form. Maximum would be 2.5years. If you apply before July 1st, assuming you can comply with a spanish address (which they require to send it to) & have ceased working then you might still be able to get in.
Yes there is a system to allow you to pay in to join the system. It operates in 4 or 5 regions at the moment but Andalucia hasn't got its act together yet. Additionally you will need to have registered as an EU citizen on the register of EU foreigners for 1 year before you can apply. This means that you will need private health insurance.
This would be better taken out using a spanish company in spain as it is far cheaper than UK insurers.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

djh1 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Now that kids have flown nest my wife and I are selling up in the uk and planning to move to the East of Malaga. We are in our mid/late 50's and I am in receipt of a fairly decent Gov pension. My only concern is the recent reports that the uk will no longer supply ex pats with medical treatment even though they have paid nat. Ins.all their lives.Some reports say that it costs €60 each to register for health care and others say private ins is required. All comments appreciated.


All they are stopping is the issuing of S1's for early retirees. 


Once you have been resident in Spain for a year, you can opt to pay for health care at the cost of about 60€ per person per month - BUT ONLY IN SOME REGIONS OF SPAIN.

If you have not been legally resident in Spain for a year or are in an area that has not yet adopted this scheme, then you will need private insurance.


Whether you have paid NI all your life is now no longer a factor! (from 1st July)


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> You wouldn't have had healthcare until receipt of state pension anyway with the S1 form. Maximum would be 2.5years. If you apply before July 1st, assuming you can comply with a spanish address (which they require to send it to) & have ceased working then you might still be able to get in.
> Yes there is a system to allow you to pay in to join the system. It operates in 4 or 5 regions at the moment but Andalucia hasn't got its act together yet. Additionally you will need to have registered as an EU citizen on the register of EU foreigners for 1 year before you can apply. This means that you will need private health insurance.
> This would be better taken out using a spanish company in spain as it is far cheaper than UK insurers.


Can you tell me what the 4 or 5 regions are? We are moving to Costa Blanca North. I know we can't apply until we have been resident for a year but any private health insurance excludes existing conditions Where as i've heard that convenio especial will cover any existing conditions - we have nothing too serious, my husband has asthma and I have high blood pressure.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saj51 said:


> Can you tell me what the 4 or 5 regions are? We are moving to Costa Blanca North. I know we can't apply until we have been resident for a year but any private health insurance excludes existing conditions Where as i've heard that convenio especial will cover any existing conditions - we have nothing too serious, my husband has asthma and I have high blood pressure.


yes, the convenio especial WILL cover existing conditions, but medication will have to be paid for at full price

the four regions so far, are, Valencia, Murcia, Galicia & Castilla y León - though it is supposed to be national (eventually)


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Xabiachica, another question ticked off the very long list!!! By the way do you know of a good Gestor to recommend in denia/Oliva area? Many Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saj51 said:


> Thanks Xabiachica, another question ticked off the very long list!!! By the way do you know of a good Gestor to recommend in denia/Oliva area? Many Thanks


I know a really good one in Jávea.....


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's great could you pm his details. thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saj51 said:


> That's great could you pm his details. thanks again


Asesoria Jávea Vera Cruanyes | Laboral, fiscal mercantil y contable


----------

